# Back to Idolomantis once more



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2010)

After the good 2007/2008 breeding year for Idolomantis. I am back to give this species another try.


----------



## ismart (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet Yen!  Best of luck with your new idolo's!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck, sir. Please keep us updated (I know you will  )


----------



## sbugir (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my...


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome news!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool. Let me know when you have some available. I have to get these and see what the hype is all about.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 29, 2010)

Fantastic Yen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2010)

U the man!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck Yen.


----------



## neps (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks very interesting! Best of luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Mar 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> Cool. Let me know when you have some available. I have to get these and see what the hype is all about.


Same here :blink:


----------



## plant (Mar 29, 2010)

nice! good luck on raising them


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the wishes :wub: I will share some if i have extra.


----------



## Teaspoons (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, wow that's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 5, 2010)

Teaspoons said:


> Oh, wow that's amazing! Congrats!


How are the little ones doing for you Yen?


----------



## Djoul (Apr 5, 2010)

Really cool, congratulations  

Can you tell me for how long the ooth was laid after the copulation ?

Thx

Djoul


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats Yen, but could You tell me How did you keep the Ooth??

saludos


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> How are the little ones doing for you Yen?


Doing fine Brian. Still feeding lot of house flies at L1.


Djoul said:


> Really cool, congratulations
> 
> Can you tell me for how long the ooth was laid after the copulation ?
> 
> ...


 From my experience, it doesn't take very long. ranges from a day to 1 week after mating.


Mexxico Ghost said:


> Congrats Yen, but could You tell me How did you keep the Ooth??
> 
> saludos


 About 85F/50-60%


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 8, 2010)

other doubts.... how many nymphs hatched?? and how many nymphs do you have now?, cause I read the idolos´s ooths are huge....

saludos and Good luck with them


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

On average it should be around 30-40 nymphs, a good size fertile ootheca could yield as many as 70 nymphs or even more. If you are so inclined, please read the following thread and hopefully it will answer more of your Idolomantis questions.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8118&amp;st=0&amp;p=43646&amp;hl=shipment&amp;fromsearch=1entry43646

That thread brings back lot of memories on my first 'adventure' with this species.


----------



## pohchunyee (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck Yen,

My luck with Idolomantis wasn't as great. All my males matured way before the females. When my females matured, my males died! Just my luck! Keep me updated, I am interested in some babies, when you have any for sale!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! I have some nymphs on the way so I've been reading up on your past go at Idolomantis. Seems the German breeders had some good advice to share.

Hope it goes well for you this time around!


----------



## naeff002 (Aug 3, 2010)

Why did you stop with them. I love this mantis.

I very much liked your netcage with I don't know how many of them.


----------



## hierodula (Aug 4, 2010)

GOod luck with them Yen


----------

